# Dead Boiler Conundrum!



## Slime (Dec 9, 2014)

So, I got home tonight to find the rads were tepid and the hot water was cold.
Did a few obvious checks & am thinking that the PCB has popped. The PCB fuse explodes every time I pop a new one in!
Bummer!
The boiler is around 10yrs old and the pipework is showing a lot of corrosion and is wet in places.
I'm going to replace it & have been recommended Worcester Bosch ........................ but their reviews are either very, very good or very, very bad!
Any heating engineers aboard who can point me in the right direction.
I'm thinking either the WB 28 Junior or the WB 29CDi.
I've a 3 bed semi with one bathroom & two adults living there.

Over to you guys.


*Slime*.

Approx install costs would be appreciated too!


----------



## Tongo (Dec 9, 2014)

We had a Worcester Bosch installed last January and its been very good. Cost us about 3.5k but we had some extra bits and pieces on top of the installation.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 9, 2014)

Slime said:



			So, I got home tonight to find the rads were tepid and the hot water was cold.
Did a few obvious checks & am thinking that the PCB has popped. The PCB fuse explodes every time I pop a new one in!
Bummer!
The boiler is around 10yrs old and the pipework is showing a lot of corrosion and is wet in places.
I'm going to replace it & have been recommended Worcester Bosch ........................ but their reviews are either very, very good or very, very bad!
Any heating engineers aboard who can point me in the right direction.
I'm thinking either the WB 28 Junior or the WB 29CDi.
I've a 3 bed semi with one bathroom & two adults living there.

Over to you guys.


*Slime*.

Approx install costs would be appreciated too!
		
Click to expand...


I'd be looking at the Baxi platinum range, comes with a 10yr parts and Labour  warranty and you'll be paying the same price as a Worcester with a 2yr warranty on the junior and 5 yr warranty with the cdi.

I've fitted about 14 this year and not had 1problem. Supply and fit you'd be looking between Â£15-1800 max, 10yrs peace of mind knowing it won't cost you another penny.

If you need any more advice give us a pm


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd be looking at the Baxi platinum range, comes with a 10yr parts and Labour  warranty and you'll be paying the same price as a Worcester with a 2yr warranty on the junior and 5 yr warranty with the cdi.

I've fitted about 14 this year and not had 1problem. Supply and fit you'd be looking between Â£15-1800 max, 10yrs peace of mind knowing it won't cost you another penny.

If you need any more advice give us a pm
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Stu. 
Any ideas on servicing costs as I believe that's a condition of the warranty.
A guy I know is going to give me a couple of prices tomorrow, maybe I'll chuck a Baxi Platinum HE A 33 into the ring too!


*Slime*.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 9, 2014)

Slime said:



			Thanks for that Stu. 
Any ideas on servicing costs as I believe that's a condition of the warranty.
A guy I know is going to give me a couple of prices tomorrow, maybe I'll chuck a Baxi Platinum HE A 33 into the ring too!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Anything between 80-120 depending on area.

You honestly won't get a better boiler and warranty for the  money.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 9, 2014)

I had a Vaillant Eco Tec 24 fitted last year & it's been spot on. 
Had a Ferroli before that,had a 5 yr guarantee with it but replaced it after 3. Absolute nightmare. 
Viessmann might be worth considering aswell.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 9, 2014)

Get someone you can trust to take a look first.   It may well be something minor, I have had a boiler last for 30  years.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 10, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd be looking at the Baxi platinum range, comes with a 10yr parts and Labour  warranty and you'll be paying the same price as a Worcester with a 2yr warranty on the junior and 5 yr warranty with the cdi.

I've fitted about 14 this year and not had 1problem. Supply and fit you'd be looking between Â£15-1800 max, 10yrs peace of mind knowing it won't cost you another penny.

If you need any more advice give us a pm
		
Click to expand...

We got one of these fitted last year. Â£1500 all in (North East price). The 10 year guarantee was what appealed to me and made me choose the Baxi Platinum over a Worcester or Valiant boiler (plus the Baxi was cheaper). Knowing you're not going to have to shell out again for 10 years is comforting. Plus the Baxi is a lot more efficient than my old boiler so will almost pay for itself over the 10 year warranty period.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 10, 2014)

I live in a 3 bed detached with two bathrooms and 3 adults. Had a Worcester Bosch Greenstar Ri fitted November last year. The system was powerflushed as part of the install, and a magnaclean filter was fitted. Since then, the radiators have been super toasty, way better than before (20 year old boiler), the system as a whole has been very quiet, and the annual gas usage is down by approx 5300 KWh, with a cost saving of over Â£200 on the annual gas bill so far. 

Had no problems with the boiler to date, only British Gas following the expiry of the "one year warranty". The boiler actually comes with a five year warranty (Seven from some fitters) but British Gas only give a year. When they came to renew my Homecare agreement, they said I'd have to pay an additional Â£260 a year to add the boiler back into the contract as their warranty is only a year. They conveniently neglected to mention that I still had another 4 years parts and labour warranty provided directly by Worcester Bosch....... It was only an error on their part in the bill that caused me to question the pricing and figure out what was going on. I'm not quibbling the ins and outs of what they can cover as part of their contract, or what they charge to do that, the important part is that as a major supplier of Worcester Bosch, they must know of the 5 year warranty and that parts and labour are covered, but they do not tell you about this. I'll quite happily bet that there are  more than a few people out there that have ended up paying BG to put their boiler back into a Homecare agreement and pay the extra couple of hundred pounds for for a service that is provided free by the manufacturer.... If you choose to do this knowing the clear facts, fine, but BG should make you aware of that, and over half a dozen phone calls last week, they expertly avoided an acknowledgement of this when discussing the point. It eventually boiled down to me asking for last yearsa contract to remain as is, i.e. heating care minus boiler, plus the drains, plumbing and electric....... but guess what, apparently they can no longer provide this cover unless the boiler is included.....Needless to say, i no longer have Homecare agreement with BG. Don't want to hijack the thread, just letting you know to be careful at renewal, especially if you use British Gas to do your boiler install.


----------



## Slime (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up wedgey, but don't worry, British Gas weren't ever going to be in the equation!


*Slime*.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 10, 2014)

We went from an Ideal (which was a disaster) to a Vaillant for about 2400 through a local independent.  Wish we had done it a year earlier and would have saved about 6 Homecare call outs and much angst and a few cold nights. Would have considered Worcester except the pipe work didn't meet their spec.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 11, 2014)

We had a Ferroli installed a few years ago. After some initial problems an engineer turned up who actually knew what he was doing. Never had a problem since. It's into it's fourth year. No service no nothing. I'd have another no problem. Cheap as chips (as boiler prices go).


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 11, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			We had a Ferroli installed a few years ago. After some initial problems an engineer turned up who actually knew what he was doing. Never had a problem since. It's into it's fourth year. No service no nothing. I'd have another no problem. Cheap as chips (as boiler prices go).
		
Click to expand...

The downside to the cheap boilers are the expensive parts. 

False economy.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 11, 2014)

Slime... whereabouts r u in Surrey.

My old house, we replaced the warm air system with a Worchster Greenstar Jrn 28 along with the whole pipes et al.  BG did it, but did not renew the contract.  It worked brilliantly for 7 years and never needed servicing.  Only once I had to repressurise it. 

Moved into the new place, and it has an Ideal boiler and conventional system.  Was put in by BTU in Guildford about 6 years ago.  The heating is good, but the water is not so much (the cylinder is tiny).  We will look to replace in the summer when the prices are a bit lower (hopefully).  Also planning to convert downstairs into underfloor heating, so might use a lower powered Combi..


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Slime... whereabouts r u in Surrey.

My old house, we replaced the warm air system with a *Worchster Greenstar Jrn 28* along with the whole pipes et al.  BG did it, but did not renew the contract.  It worked brilliantly for 7 years and never needed servicing.  Only once I had to repressurise it.
		
Click to expand...

Job started this morning & the guy finished around 3.30pm.
I opted for the Worcester Bosch 28Cdi compact so that it'd fit comfortably in an existing kitchen cupboard.
Boiler Â£1,000 ish, programmable room stat Â£70 ish, telescopic flue Â£70 ish, copper & other bits & pieces Â£30 ish + Â£170 installation!
Total cost was just under Â£1,400 ................ chuffed with that.
Next door had his done, with a slightly larger boiler, for just shy of Â£4K.
Happy days with heat and hot water.


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			We had a Ferroli installed a few years ago. After some initial problems an engineer turned up who actually knew what he was doing. Never had a problem since. It's into it's fourth year. No service no nothing. I'd have another no problem. Cheap as chips (as boiler prices go).
		
Click to expand...

You must be one of the lucky few.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 11, 2014)

Slime said:



			Job started this morning & the guy finished around 3.30pm.
I opted for the Worcester Bosch 28Cdi compact so that it'd fit comfortably in an existing kitchen cupboard.
Boiler Â£1,000 ish, programmable room stat Â£70 ish, telescopic flue Â£70 ish, copper & other bits & pieces Â£30 ish + Â£170 installation!
Total cost was just under Â£1,400 ................ chuffed with that.
Next door had his done, with a slightly larger boiler, for just shy of Â£4K.
Happy days with heat and hot water.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


That's very very cheap.

Did you get a gas certificate after the installation was done?


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2014)

I knew I shouldn't have read this thread the other day. Our boiler packed up and needs a new ignition fan (?) - cold home for a week.


----------



## Slime (Dec 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			That's very very cheap.

Did you get a gas certificate after the installation was done?
		
Click to expand...

Yup.
All done properly.
The installer is a guy I've known for a little while .................... and that always helps.
I also picked up and paid for the parts myself whilst he ripped the old one out.
All in all, a good job well done!


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice one Slime,sounds like you got a cracking deal.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 12, 2014)

It can be done. Well done !!!   Â£4k.........shhheeeeeesh !!!!!!


----------



## vkurup (Dec 12, 2014)

Slime... can you do one for me too


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 14, 2015)

Good stuff this thread, my Ideal boiler has packed in and need a new bolier. The 2 the guy recommended were Worcester Bosch (slightly more expensive) and BAXI, looks like he knows what he's talking about. Just waiting on the prices before committing.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Good stuff this thread, my Ideal boiler has packed in and need a new bolier. The 2 the guy recommended were Worcester Bosch (slightly more expensive) and BAXI, looks like he knows what he's talking about. Just waiting on the prices before committing.
		
Click to expand...

I'd go with the baxi as you get a 7or 10yr parts and Labour warranty depending on what model you buy. 

Baxi as a manufacturer must be confident of their product to back a combi boiler for 10yrs.

There's not much difference in performance between Worcester and baxi imo.


----------



## JCW (Jan 14, 2015)

My boiler started leaking a few days ago , its around 10 years old , my mate checked it out today and says he can repair it for a few 100 quid but 10 years is about right these days he says .So a new one is better , rust on the pipes inside and won`t last much longer, its a BIASI combi . around 1200 he says , BG are asking 3k , any ideas anyone , thanks


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 14, 2015)

Stuart, have you had any dealings with Ariston boilers, he has offered one of these at 1/2 the price of the other 2 with a full 5 yr parts and labour warranty. He said he normally works with Worcester Bosch but couldn't believe the price he was getting the Ariston at. I asked what would he put in his house and he said he'd probably go for the Ariston at that price and warranty. Also said as its not a combi boiler these are less worked (switches etc) and said it will be fine for what I need.


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd go with the baxi as you get a *7or 10yr parts and Labour warranty *depending on what model you buy. 

Baxi as a manufacturer must be confident of their product to back a combi boiler for 10yrs.

There's not much difference in performance between Worcester and baxi imo.
		
Click to expand...

Although, and correct me if I'm wrong, they have to be serviced every year at whatever the cost is. My boiler expert says modern boilers don't really need servicing!



*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2015)

JCW said:



			My boiler started leaking a few days ago , its around 10 years old , my mate checked it out today and says he can repair it for a few 100 quid but 10 years is about right these days he says .So a new one is better , rust on the pipes inside and won`t last much longer, its a BIASI combi . around 1200 he says , *BG are asking 3k* , any ideas anyone , thanks
		
Click to expand...

Don't use them!
Buy your boiler yourself and get a local recommended independent gas safe plumber to fit it.
I've just had a Worcester Bosch/Greenstar 28Cdi Compact fitted for two of us living in a three bed semi. 

http://www.directheatingsupplies.co...r-7716130234?gclid=CKThtvm7lMMCFQsKwwodEz4AZg

It's under Â£1,000, plus you'll need a flue and a few other bits & pieces that your fitter will be able to supply for a couple of hundred.
You're looking at around Â£1200/Â£1300 + fitting.
Job's a good 'un.




*Slime*.


P.S. The size of your house and number of occupants is key.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2015)

My boiler has played around this week, I was advised that it needed a new PCB. Half an hour to fit, Â£275 worse off, everything back to normal!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Stuart, have you had any dealings with Ariston boilers, he has offered one of these at 1/2 the price of the other 2 with a full 5 yr parts and labour warranty. He said he normally works with Worcester Bosch but couldn't believe the price he was getting the Ariston at. I asked what would he put in his house and he said he'd probably go for the Ariston at that price and warranty. Also said as its not a combi boiler these are less worked (switches etc) and said it will be fine for what I need.
		
Click to expand...

I personally wouldn't have a ariston boiler for free. 

Do you have a combi now?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2015)

Slime said:



			Although, and correct me if I'm wrong, they have to be serviced every year at whatever the cost is.* My boiler expert says modern boilers don't really need servicing!*



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Any boiler manufacturer can/will void a warranty if the appliance hasn't been serviced every year regardless of how many years there covering it for. 

I wouldn't agree totally. New boilers don't need to be stripped out and cleaned like old boilers did but they still need to be checked over once a year.

Would you not service a brand new merc or bmw every year?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I personally wouldn't have a ariston boiler for free. 

Do you have a combi now?
		
Click to expand...

No, think it's a conventional boiler?? Have a large tank that holds hot water. The one I had was installed by the builder Ideal icos He24 and reviews are shocking


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2015)

JCW said:



			My boiler started leaking a few days ago , its around 10 years old , my mate checked it out today and says he can repair it for a few 100 quid but 10 years is about right these days he says .So a new one is better , rust on the pipes inside and won`t last much longer, its a BIASI combi . around 1200 he says , BG are asking 3k , any ideas anyone , thanks
		
Click to expand...

I usually only supply and fit Worcester,Valiant or Baxi boilers. These in my opinion are the better boilers on the market and all have a very good customer back up service usually next day and their engineers have the parts on the van so there's no waiting on parts to be ordered etc.

For the money the baxi duo-Tec(7yr warranty) and the platinum (10yr warranty) are the best value imo. The Worceste5r and valiant are as good but only offer upto 5yr warranty as opposed to 7/10 with baxi.

Peace of mind for 10yrs is a no brainer imo.


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Any boiler manufacturer can/will void a warranty if the appliance hasn't been serviced every year regardless of how many years there covering it for. 

I wouldn't agree totally. *New boilers don't need to be stripped out and cleaned like old boilers did but they still need to be checked over once a year.*

Would you not service a brand new merc or bmw every year?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was trying to say, I just did it badly!
Get your guy round for a quick look, a cup of tea and a stamp in the service book to keep the warranty up to date.



*Slime*.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			No, think it's a conventional boiler?? Have a large tank that holds hot water. The one I had was installed by the builder Ideal icos He24 and reviews are shocking
		
Click to expand...

Ideal boilers are a nightmare and the parts are mega expensive.

Have a look at the baxi solo or Worcester/ Valiant equivalent, you wont go far wrong.

The fitting cost will be cheaper as opposed to a full conversion to combi.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2015)

Slime said:



			That's what I was trying to say, I just did it badly!
Get your guy round for a quick look, a cup of tea and a stamp in the service book to keep the warranty up to date.



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I hope that's not how you service your 2nd hand cars you sell 

On a side note part of a boiler service needs a flue gas analysis test and the machine to carry out the test costs between Â£300-600 +69 calibration test every year so it's not just a quick look over the boiler.


----------

